# What is "new profile posts"?



## VacationForever (Dec 25, 2016)

I stumbled upon this and see alot of posts under "new profile posts".  Separate tab from new posts.  What is it?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 25, 2016)

You can post directly to someone's profile. Not really sure why, but you can. That is what it is.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks Dioxide.  Not sure why anyone would want to do so.  I thought it is used to post something about ourselves... like whatever we want to tell others about us.


----------

